# IntelliMouse macht Probleme



## Marcus Roffmann (24. März 2002)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner Maus. Ich habe eine Intelli Mouse Explorer (die Optical von MS) und unter Linux sowie unter Windows kommt es inzwischen des öfteren vor, das ich eine Klick mache und zwei ausgeführt werden, d.h. ich mache zum Beispiel einen Klick auf das IE Zeichen und es werden zwei Fenster geöffnet oder ich klicke einmal auf den Konqueror (WebBrowser unter Linux) und es werden auch hier meherer Fenster geöffnet. Die Mouse hängt am USB Port.

Weis jemand womit das zusammenhängen könnte? Allmählich geht mir das so ziemlich auf die Nerven und ich bin am Überlegen ob ich mir nicht eine neue anschaffen will.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. März 2002)

Da es unter Win und Linux passiert tippe ich auf einen Hardwarefehler.
Wenn du noch Garantie hast ist gut. Mäuse gehen nunmal nach einer gewissen Nutzungsdauer übern Jordan. Schau mal in der Anleitung deiner Maus nach. Dort steht manchmal drin, wieviele Betriebsstunden sie normalerweise hält.


----------

